# Cedar Bayou Block Party !



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

On September 10, 2009 at 6:30 P.M. I will be hosting a Community Awareness Block party along with the San Jacinto Tea Party at 7711 Hightway 146 in Baytown ,Tx at the Cedar Bayou Community Building. This event is being held to edjucate citizens on issues that monumentally affect each of our lives by enabling the fellowship and collective voices of citizens who feel that they have been misrepresented and Taxed Enough Already. Citizen speakers, and residents of the greater Baytown area, will be speaking on topics including: the effects of Cap & Trade on our local community, Second Amendment rights, the effects of enacting universal health care, and what steps are needed next to further the conservative movement. We encourage ALL citizens Regardless of Race or Political Party, who feel that there is lack of accountability in Washington, that they are being Taxed Enough Already, to voice their concerns during our open-mic session. This event is organized and hosted by Josh Maris with the assistance of the SJTP.

Citizen speakers include: Klark Allen - MC - Topic: Welcomes and Introductions. 
Dan Blackford - SJTP Rep. Citizen Speaker- Topic: Overview regarding the SJTP mission and purpose of the event. Threats to your second amendment rights. 
Dr. Clifford Fry -PhD Economics Texas A&M University - Topic: The economic effects of the Obama Health Care Bill. 
Apostle Claver - Pastor- Radio personality, and Founder/Chairman of www.RagingElephants.org -Topic: The next steps in growing the conservative movement. 
Dr. Mary Hewitt M.D. - Family Medicine Physician - Topic: The personal effects of the Obama health care plan.

Join us to celebrate our freedom & learn how we can work together to turn our nation around.

FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT: 
Block Party Coordinator 
[email protected] 
OR 
SAN JACINTO TEA PARTY 
WWW.SANJACINTOTEAPARTY.ORG


----------

